# File Access Control Mechanisms



## silviatodorof (Dec 31, 2011)

Can anybody please help in the following assignment and point me to a link where I can get the required information. I googlized the net but not confused about the information and the example. Many Thanks. Silvia.
/**********************************************/
Having investigated the file access control mechanisms used by one Microsoft operating system and one version of Linux, write a report (1500 words minimum) written to academic and detailing the results of the investigation. The report should give a detailed example of how file access control is implemented in those operating systems.
Please note: You will get 0 marks for using as your example an operating, such as MS-DOS, that does not implement a file access mechanism.
/**********************************************/


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Here are some resources to get you started:
http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/
http://tldp.org
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc781134(WS.10).aspx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ntfs


----------

